# insulated dog houses???



## hbb_josh (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone know where to get insulated dog houses, besides the k9 condos?? They are nice but a little expensive..does anyone know where to get something similar but cheaper?


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 6, 2010)

I use the Igloo type of dog houses, and my guys seem comfortable. When it gets cold, they get a blanket too.




hbb_josh said:


> Anyone know where to get insulated dog houses, besides the k9 condos?? They are nice but a little expensive..does anyone know where to get something similar but cheaper?


----------



## hbb_josh (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks..I have the plastic dog houses from walmart now...they chew them to pieces,,lol,,we put blankets with them on really cold nights but they will destroy them


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't like the only Walmart dog house I have. The igloos like I have are a complete piece for the top and another for the bottom. They are insulated, and they are plastic. Some of my dogs do chew on the doors, but most are ok. The Walmart Igloo came in pieces, and is not going to last like the others.

Julia


----------



## bobman (Oct 6, 2010)

blankets are a good way to end up with dogs with a bowel obstruction

PM me your email address and I will send you a set of plans that you can build good doghouses that are insulated and hold up well.


----------



## rvick (Oct 7, 2010)

bobman, i built houses from plans i found in an outdoor magazine, look exactly like yours, the best i've found. can be adjusted to dog size. have horror story about using comforter for bedding.


----------



## sljones (Oct 7, 2010)

hbb,
Get Clifton Gooch outside of Eastman to build you some. They will last forever.  http://www.dura-custom.com


----------



## hbb_josh (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone...I will check with clifton


----------



## hwaldrop (Nov 20, 2010)

i have an igloo as well.. mine did not come from walmart though.. we got ours from home depot, came in 2 peices. I have a lab that will chew everything she can get her teeth on, and she has yet to chew that one. Its very durable. As far as warmth, we put red cedar shavings in with her. Not only is it a great insulator, she smells good too!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 20, 2010)

We got a Dogloo for the 3 beagles, but they didn't have any doors there. Our dogs also trashed the new $10 dog bed we bought to help keep them warm... in less than a day. I hate puppies.


----------



## AbnormalEKG (Nov 20, 2010)

I was looking the other day for a nice one for my dog. Best place I could find them for quality and price was on Ebay. Best brand I found was "Pet Squeak". They've got some really nice dog houses, at very good prices.


----------



## Wolf'n (Nov 22, 2010)

GregRobert.com


----------



## simpleman30 (Nov 22, 2010)

plastic 55 gallon drums with pinestraw.


----------

